# snowboarding at whiteface



## Jaywho (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello Folks, 

I will be heading to Whiteface next week, and was curious to know if I require a leash for my snowboard while I am there? If someone could let me know if that is a necessity there I would appreciate it. 

Thanks
Jay


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

no

10cars


----------

